# Medical Insurance



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

I am retired US military with TRICARE Prime medical insurance. I am eligible for TRICARE-Overseas. The Spanish Consulate informed us that TRICARE is not sufficient when applying for a Visa, because TRICARE has co-pays. They said we had to purchase a policy with 100% coverage (Spanish Healthcare Insurance) e.g. Adeslas or Sanitas. 

Is there supplemental insurance I can purchase to make up the difference?

or...

Do we drop TRICARE (which I don't really care to do) and find a Spanish policy? Any recommendations?

All responses gratefully appreciated, especially from someone who was in the same situation.

Regards,
LongboardSurfer


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LongboardSurfer said:


> I am retired US military with TRICARE Prime medical insurance. I am eligible for TRICARE-Overseas. The Spanish Consulate informed us that TRICARE is not sufficient when applying for a Visa, because TRICARE has co-pays. They said we had to purchase a policy with 100% coverage (Spanish Healthcare Insurance) e.g. Adeslas or Sanitas.
> 
> Is there supplemental insurance I can purchase to make up the difference?
> 
> ...



:welcome:


as far as I know there isn't a supplemental insurance - & generally if the consulate says that's what they want, they won't bend at all & you just have to play by their rules

you'll find as many recommendations here as there are insurance companies, tbh - between us we've probably used most of them!!

take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section with comparison websites


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks, I was afraid of that but hoped someone had broken the code.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

If it helps. I think you'll find that prices for health insurance are much lower than you would expect to find, coming from the states. I found all all-inclusive policy for myself when I arrived for around 70 euros a month. I don't know if there is a difference when applying from outside the country, as in your case, in order to qualify for a visa.


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Elisa,
Thank you. What insurance company did you use? The rate sounds agreeable, but their are two of us and we're probably much older.
Regards,
LBSurfer


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Elisa,
One more question, did you already have insurance when obtaining the Visa and then found a new company once you arrived Spain? Just wondering if their is some magic method you found.
Regards,
LBSurfer


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I signed up with Sanitas, but I didn´t need a visa first, since I came over to marry my boyfriend, who is Spanish. I signed up when I arrived, so just with my passport. My residency took a while to get, and with it I am covered under the Spanish system. But I also decided to keep my private insurance for the easy and quick access to doctors. By the way, I am in my mid 50's....


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Elisa,
Thanks again! I just wondered how you got there without proof first. My wife wouldn't approve of me marrying a Spanish citizen to get around the insurance issue. So far, Sanitas looks like the best option.
Regards,
LBSurfer


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Being with Sanitas myself I had a thought/question:

When you sign up they ask all the usual questions including the ones about pre-existing conditions, and then specifically exclude those conditions from your policy. In my case it was a Hernia repair done by BUPA (Sanitas's parent company) in the UK that they excluded. 

So what happens if you come here, buy the policy, and then that pre-existing heart valve repair (for example) plays up. Who fixes you up? Sanitas wont pay, and you aren't in the state system ....... ?????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

castaway06 said:


> Being with Sanitas myself I had a thought/question:
> 
> When you sign up they ask all the usual questions including the ones about pre-existing conditions, and then specifically exclude those conditions from your policy. In my case it was a Hernia repair done by BUPA (Sanitas's parent company) in the UK that they excluded.
> 
> So what happens if you come here, buy the policy, and then that pre-existing heart valve repair (for example) plays up. Who fixes you up? Sanitas wont pay, and you aren't in the state system ....... ?????


I suppose you pay up out of your own pocket


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

That's pretty interesting. I guess it pays to be healthy when you sign up.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

castaway06 said:


> Being with Sanitas myself I had a thought/question:
> 
> When you sign up they ask all the usual questions including the ones about pre-existing conditions, and then specifically exclude those conditions from your policy. In my case it was a Hernia repair done by BUPA (Sanitas's parent company) in the UK that they excluded.
> 
> So what happens if you come here, buy the policy, and then that pre-existing heart valve repair (for example) plays up. Who fixes you up? Sanitas wont pay, and you aren't in the state system ....... ?????



You have to pay up or pay extra per month for the condition to be allowed.
I believe you can pay into the SPanish NHS after a year for something like 60 a month but im not 100% sure what your covered for.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pescador said:


> You have to pay up or pay extra per month for the condition to be allowed.
> I believe you can pay into the SPanish NHS after a year for something like 60 a month but im not 100% sure what your covered for.


you're talking about the _convenio especial _which covers everything except that you pay full rate for prescription medication

it isn't yet available throughout the country


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you're talking about the _convenio especial _which covers everything except that you pay full rate for prescription medication
> 
> it isn't yet available throughout the country


Ah thanks.
I pay for my meds and co payments.
Not worried about that side of things.
Any where i can find out if its available in my area?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pescador said:


> Ah thanks.
> I pay for my meds and co payments.
> Not worried about that side of things.
> Any where i can find out if its available in my area?


it's currently available in Valencia, Galicia, Castilla y León & Murcia

they should update this as it becomes available in other areas https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

LongboardSurfer said:


> Elisa,
> Thanks again! I just wondered how you got there without proof first. My wife wouldn't approve of me marrying a Spanish citizen to get around the insurance issue. So far, Sanitas looks like the best option.
> Regards,
> LBSurfer


We just signed up with Sanistas last week. You can sign up on line via sanitas.es but they will ask for an address and phone number. I am not sure if they will accept a US address as you have to provide a local Spanish zip code to receive a quote. 

We started out with the online application when we landed in Spain with a mailbox address (we still do not have a rental contract and permanent address). The website asked us to print out the application, sign it, and email it back along with photocopies of passports for approval. We decided to drop off the application at a Sanitas office and it proved to be a wise decision. The guys in the local office reviewed the application, advised us on a few things, and asked us to provide our NIEs instead of passport numbers (on the online application, there was no place to put down an NIE number). They restarted our application with corrected information including our NIEs and we got our policy the next day, less than 24 hours. Part of the reason is because they did not have to send our application to Madrid as we use our NIEs instead of passport numbers.

Just for reference, we pay about 128 euros/month for the Optima option (with copay, you will see it on sanitas.es) including pharmacy and dental. This covers 3 of us, 2 adults in mid-late 40's and a 5-yr old, with no pre-existing conditions. Coming from the US, we were just shocked to learn how affordable health insurance is. 

If you happen to be in Barcelona, IM me if you want the local office information. They were very helpful and speak English.


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Outstanding! Lots of good info, thanks. How did you get Visas with only an online application? We were told we had to have "proof of insurance" before they would approve our Visas. I understood that to mean we had to have the policy in hand. They also said it would be 3 to 4 months to approve the Visa, so I was planning to make the policy effective 1 Jan 2015. Was the online app all they needed? 

Thanks!
LBSurfer


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have no problem with Sanitas, and infact given that I am now going through the process for an elective procedure with them I can't rate them highly enough as there has been no issues with authorisation for any of the steps. 

But my original question is still out there. It seems that the barmy new residency process has a major flaw in it, namely who pays/handles pre-existing conditions and I don't think the life style changers who come to Spain are aware of that!

By all means come to Spain to enjoy the lifestyle (I did) but be aware the numpties in charge haven't even got the idea of joined up thinking, let alone done something about it


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

castaway06 said:


> But my original question is still out there. It seems that the barmy new residency process has a major flaw in it, namely who pays/handles pre-existing conditions and I don't think the life style changers who come to Spain are aware of that!
> 
> By all means come to Spain to enjoy the lifestyle (I did) but be aware the numpties in charge haven't even got the idea of joined up thinking, let alone done something about it


What do you think they ought to do about it?

If you look at it from the point of view of the country and it's resources, I can't see that wishing to ensure that those who seek to live here but who will not be paying social security contributions should either have their healthcare needs covered by their country of origin, or if not, have proof of comprehensive health insurance, makes them "numpties". 

If the country of origin refuses to provide it (as the UK has recently done for early retirees) that isn't Spain's fault.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> What do you think they ought to do about it?
> 
> If you look at it from the point of view of the country and it's resources, I can't see that wishing to ensure that those who seek to live here but who will not be paying social security contributions should either have their healthcare needs covered by their country of origin, or if not, have proof of comprehensive health insurance, makes them "numpties".
> 
> If the country of origin refuses to provide it (as the UK has recently done for early retirees) that isn't Spain's fault.


I'd go further & say that any country which _does _allow anyone to just wander in, decide to live here & use a healthcare system for free, not paying social security contributions, having payment for their healthcare needs covered by their country of origin, or having proof of comprehensive health insurance, is a country run by "numpties".


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

That wasn't my point, I agree there should be restrictions, in fact I wish the UK had more. But my original point was who is responsible for these pre-existing conditions when someone comes in?

Maybe a better system would be for the state to charge a commercial amount to people on entry unless they qualify for the normal services.

Are you trying to tell me Spanish politico's aren't numpties ????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

castaway06 said:


> That wasn't my point, I agree there should be restrictions, in fact I wish the UK had more. But original point was who is responsible for these pre-existing conditions when someone comes in?
> 
> Maybe a better system would be for the state to charge a commercial amount to people on entry unless they qualify for he normal services.
> 
> Are you trying to tell me Spanish politico's aren't numpties ????


well the person moving here would obviously be responsible for their healthcare requirements

if someone needs medical attention which isn't covered by their insurance they can be treated by the state system, for a fee - so they _can_ get treatment

I doubt many would be prepared to pay something on arrival in Spain - they might not need any healthcare at all....


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

LongboardSurfer said:


> Outstanding! Lots of good info, thanks. How did you get Visas with only an online application? We were told we had to have "proof of insurance" before they would approve our Visas. I understood that to mean we had to have the policy in hand. They also said it would be 3 to 4 months to approve the Visa, so I was planning to make the policy effective 1 Jan 2015. Was the online app all they needed?
> 
> Thanks!
> LBSurfer


Our situation is different than yours regarding visa. Though all of us moved from the US, my husband has an Irish passport so technically he has the right to reside in Spain (he still needs to register his residency status). Our son and I have American passports. We are eligible to apply for residency permits as family members of an EU member. Our son and I are technically entering Spain via tourist visas allowing us 90 days to apply for residency permits. We have already made an appointment for Aug 14 (crossing our fingers that it will be a one-trip process). 

In our situation, we don't need to have private insurance prior to entering Spain. The private insurance is a requirement for residency permits. Sanitas did not care why we need health insurance as long as we meet their requirements. I think in other visa situations, you need to apply for a visa before coming to Spain, making the situation more complicated.


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Kimuyen,
Yeah, your situation is quite different from ours. Thanks for all the great info and I hope you enjoy your adventure.

LBSurfer


----------



## LongboardSurfer (Aug 3, 2014)

Good Morning Boys and Girls! More info in our "Catch 22" saga of trying to obtain health insurance so we can get our Visa's for Spain. This is what I received from Sanitas (the most affordable coverage for us):

"To buy a policy with Sanitas you have to provide: 
- A residential address in Spain 
- A valid document (NIF, CIF, Passport or NIE) 
- Spanish phone number
- and a bank account in a Spanish bank (this being mandatory, even though we allow payment from the account of a family member or friend who authorize payment)."


Considering we are trying to get Visa's approved so that we can just get to Spain, it's kind of hard to already have an address there, and a phone, and a bank account. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?
Best Regards,
LongboardSurfer


----------

